# I won't be testing black tops...



## Hurt (May 10, 2012)

Mine were sold to someone else.  Sorry guys.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (May 10, 2012)

Any reason chum?


----------



## jennerrator (May 10, 2012)

hurt said:


> mine were sold to someone else.  Sorry guys.



you didn't sell them to me!


----------



## Lulu66 (May 11, 2012)

Oh the noes.


----------



## Mr P (May 11, 2012)

Hart thats me in your avi


----------



## Hurt (May 11, 2012)

Has nothing to do with the quality of black tops guys, they seem to be testing well!  I thought I had some, but turns out I don't!

P I'm sure your legs are sexier


----------



## Zeek (May 11, 2012)

It is ok hut the rips are testing much better anyway!


----------



## Hurt (May 11, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> It is ok hut the rips are testing much better anyway!



That doesn't mean a thing when you're OUT lol.  I'd take black tops over nothing.


----------



## Zeek (May 11, 2012)

oh shit you are out!  that does change things


----------

